# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  changer couleur texte d'un JLabel

## barbiche

Comment peut on changer la couleur du texte d'un JLabel ???
Je demande a car mon texte (par dfaut est noir) est superpos  une image (elle aussi noire). Donc on n'y voit pas grand chose !!!

----------


## aяиaud

Hello,

Essayes a :



```
monLabel.setForeground(new Color(R,G,B));
```

 :;):

----------


## barbiche

oui, a marche bien.

Mais je crois avoir vu une autre mthode qui ne s'applique qu'a du texte ...
Mais bon, cette solution marche.

Merci ...

----------


## Lady

> oui, a marche bien.
> 
> Mais je crois avoir vu une autre mthode qui ne s'applique qu'a du texte ...
> Mais bon, cette solution marche.
> 
> Merci ...


le html ....

label.setText("<html><font color = #012345 >le texte en couleur </font></html>");
en plus ca permet de faire du multicolor !

----------

